# [SOLVED] emerge --sync

## Ajgor

Dostaję taką informacje.

```

* Last emerge --sync was Tue May  8 07:37:03 2007.

```

Emerge przeprowadzone pięć minut temu.

 Gdzie to poprawić?

 Wersja portage

```

 sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.2_rc69

      Latest version installed: 2.2_rc69

      Size of files: 705 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

      Description:   Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## sherszen

Z czasem systemowym wszystko dobrze?

----------

## Ajgor

Czas systemowy jest ok, ustawiany przy starcie przez rdate.

 Nie posiadam na tym komputerze innych systemów.

----------

## sherszen

A sprobuj skasować całe drzewo portage i sciagnac nowe, a potem uruchomić sync. Może uprawnienia do katalogów są popsute.

----------

## soban_

Ja bym sprobowal z wersja portage 2.2-rc66, tej uzywam od dawna i jest naprawde ok. Kiedys uzylem najnowszej i musialem kopiowac wersje starsza, poniewaz najnowsza wersja miala taki blad, iz sie nie dalo nawet skompilowac starszej wersji.

----------

## Ajgor

Tylko że dostępne są

```

portage-2.1.6.13.ebuild  portage-2.1.8.3.ebuild   portage-2.2_rc69.ebuild  

portage-2.1.6.7.ebuild   portage-2.2_rc67.ebuild  portage-2.2_rc71.ebuild  

portage-2.1.7.17.ebuild  portage-2.2_rc68.ebuild  portage-9999.ebuild    

```

----------

## sherszen

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc67

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-apps/portage ~amd64

sys-apps/sandbox ~amd64

```

Mi na rc67 wszystko w porządku śmiga i nie ma żadnych problemów.

----------

## Ajgor

Pomogło usunięcie wszystkiego z 

```

/usr/portage/ 

```

 i wydanie polecenia  

```

emerge --sync

```

Dziękuję wszystkim za zainteresowanie i życzliwe podpowiedzi.

----------

